# Current Open Positions



## nomore4s

Just for interest I will post my current open trades. These will not be included in the new trading plan.

I have a long term holding in SSI with a average entry price of 72.5c, this stock is a long term spec investment and as such I don't have a stop atm, but is reviewed regularly.

The only open trades I have now are

HIL - Entry @ $4.10, stop @ $3.74

WPL - Entry @ $51.10, originial stop @ $50.10, current trailing stop @ $55.49 - will be moved to todays low tonight.


----------



## nomore4s

WPL closed out this morning @ $56.49
Profit of $5.39 per share


----------



## nomore4s

And of course its rallied after I've been stopped out, lol


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Not a bad profit mate, better than many in this market.

gg


----------



## nomore4s

Yes was a good trade, R/R of 1:5 is always good, but few and far between atm, HIL also had a good day today, need some follow through now though.


----------



## nomore4s

Current open positions as at 7/12/08

WOW @ $24.90 x 100 w/stop (original stop) @ $23.67 - current stop @ $25.85 - Entered 21.11.08
Expecting to be stopped out sometime next week with chart looking weak atm, series of very weak closes this week and having trouble holding over $27.00 - Needs a strong day on Monday and be able to hold those gains.

NAB 1 @  $19.19 x 125 w/stop (original stop) @ $17.79 but reg flag at close under $18.49 - Entered 2.12.08

NCM (short) @ $25.46 x 150 w/stop @ $26.65 - Entered 4.12.08

NAB 2 @ $20.20 x 100 w/stop @ $17.79 but reg flag at close under $18.49 - Entered 5.12.08 - Looking for a weekly close above $20.50 to confirm trade.


----------



## Sean K

High chance NCM is heading to $20 if $24 is broken down, imo. However if it holds above there still a change to break up. Balances on $24 holding right now. Good short trade as you have done though, with the stop. Will be interesting to see how it goes. I'll be going long on the break up.

I'm sitting on a few WOW as well, target $100.


----------



## nomore4s

NCM stopped out @ $26.67 on 9.12.08

WOW stopped out @ $25.84 on 11.12.08


----------



## Sean K

I'm still long on both.


----------



## nomore4s

Trade taken today.
RIO @ $38.15 x 100 w/stop at $36.09


----------



## nomore4s

Trades taken today

CBA taken @ $26.05 x 350 as a short term trade.

BSL @ $3.07 x 800 w/stop @ $2.69

HVN - Short @ $2.33 x 1000 which looks like being the low for today damn it - but trade was triggered on a break below $2.34. Stop @ 2.59


----------



## Sean K

Yeah, I bought 2000 CBA at 26.10 ave for a quicky. 

Ready to sell at a capital loss.... LOL


----------



## nomore4s

Stopped out of RIO trade today @ $38.46

Will update blog tonight/tomorrow with Open positions etc.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

I thought of getting back into banks recently.

Unless the 4 pillars go, I see no upside for another 2-3 years. They will increase provisions and decrease divies imo. 

They may be worthwhile following technically but patiently.

As regards RIO , for Christmas I have asked santa to bring me a letter saying BHP will have them for $60 a share.

gg


----------



## Sean K

I'm only holding CBA for a short trade at the moment. Waiting to see the follow through and unfolding Xmas events to see if it's worth keeping. 

Also have WBC from $17 ish, and watching too.

Just not sure if we saw a bottom or pause to oblivion ....

NCM been handy from the break through $26.


----------



## nomore4s

The NCM trade is going well for you atm.

I will probably look to unload some of the CBA shares next week depending on how it all plays out and maybe hold a portion for a longer term bounce towards the $35 area.


----------



## nomore4s

Current open trades

NAB 1 @ $19.19 x 125 w/stop (original stop) @ $17.79 but reg flag at close under $18.49 - Entered 2.12.08

NAB 2 @ $20.20 x 100 w/stop @ $17.79 but reg flag at close under $18.49 - Entered 5.12.08

BSL @ $3.07 x 800 w/stop @ $2.69 - Entered 18.12.08. Stop moved to $2.85 on 21.12.08

CBA @ $26.05 x 350 w/stop @ $25.74 - Entered 18.12.08. Look to take partial profits around $30.00. Current stop @ $26.25.

HVN - Short @ $2.33 x 1000 w/stop @ $2.59 - Entered 18.12.08. Expecting to get stopped out this week but there is some resistance at $2.55 so am hoping this holds. If it does hold I want to see a close under $2.32 this week or I will be either exiting the trade or reducing the risk as much as possible.


----------



## nomore4s

On the RIO trade - Not real happy about getting stopped out as I think it could go higher in the next month or so but I couldn't let the trade go back into negative territory, will look to re-enter at some stage.


----------



## Sean K

I agree with RIO, but you need to stick with your plan, not just follow hunches which the price action doesn't support. Good decision for mine.


----------



## Sean K

Sold half CBA around $27.50. Looks like a wall at $28 short term. Considering what to do with the rest. May hold to see if $26 holds.


----------



## nomore4s

Partial profits taken on CBA trade @ $27.40 x 200


----------



## nomore4s

Short on TLS today @ $3.70 x 2000 w/stop at $3.85


----------



## nomore4s

PDN x 1000 @ $2.42 entered 29.12.08 w/stop @ $2.17

HVN stopped out today @ $2.60

TLS came within a cent of being stopped out today and would expect it to be stopped out on Friday.

Will update stats soon.


----------



## nomore4s

Stopped out of TLS today @ $3.85


----------



## nomore4s

2nd crack at TLS short today.
2000 @ $3.76 w/stop @ $3.90


----------



## nomore4s

Current open trades

NAB 1 @ $19.19 x 125 w/stop (original stop) @ $18.49
NAB 2 @ $20.20 x 100 w/stop @ $18.49 - Entered 5.12.08
Looking for a close above $21.00

BSL @ $3.07 x 800 w/stop @ $2.69 - Entered 18.12.08. Stop moved to $3.13 on 21.12.08

CBA @ $26.05 x 350 w/stop @ $26.50 - Entered 18.12.08.
Partial profits taken x 200 @ $27.40 on 23/12/08
Remaining Parcel of 150 w/stop @ $26.50

PDN @ $2.42 x 1000 w/stop @ $2.45 - Entered 29.12.08
May look to move stop to $2.64 tomorrow depending on price action. Hopefully todays breakout sticks but there are now a few gaps to be filled. Now looking for a target of $3.80-$4.00

TLS (Short) @ $3.76 x 2000 w/stop @ $3.90 - Entered 6.12.09 - Target of $3.25


----------



## nomore4s

New trade taken yeterday

CSL @ $31.04 x 200 w/stop at a close under $30.00


----------



## nomore4s

New trade triggered today

SGM x 140 @ $19.90 w/stop @ $18.11

Todays close will be important for this trade needs to hold onto its gains.

Another trade taken today

UGL x 1000 @ $8.60 w/stop @ $8.40
Todays close important for this trade, stop will be moved to $8.49 depending on the close.


----------



## nomore4s

BSL stopped out today at $3.55


----------



## nomore4s

Todays trades

PDN @ $2.93 x 1500 w/stop @ $2.74

BHP @ $28.07 x 500
Partial exit of 300 @ $28.67
Open parcel of 200 w/stop @ $27.84


----------



## Sean K

I've grabbed a few PDN as well at $3.06. Looks like that support from the break is holding ok.


----------



## nomore4s

Yeah it does for the moment.

I actually made a mistake exiting my original trade - god I'm stupid sometimes.


----------



## nomore4s

Other 200 BHP shares closed out today at $28.45

*edit*
Another stupid decision, I really should learn to stick to my plan


----------



## nomore4s

SGM stopped out at open @ $17.96


----------



## nomore4s

TLS stopped out at $3.72


----------



## nomore4s

DOM entered today @ $3.65 x 800


----------



## prawn_86

Long or short on DOM?


----------



## nomore4s

Long on DOM, but todays action was pretty bearish. Stop will remain @ $3.35 for the moment but could be moved to either $3.43 or $3.54 depending on tomorrows action.
The US looks like it might have a good night tonight, if it does I want to see a clean break above $3.70 with a strong close.


----------



## nomore4s

Busy morning

Short LGL @ $3.03 x 1500

Long
CTX @ $8.30 x 385
WPL @ $34.67 x 125


----------



## nomore4s

DOM trade closed @ $3.52


----------



## nomore4s

Dom taken off today dammit,lol


----------



## Sean K

Shame. I'm still in two minds on very short term trading and more longer term trend following on fundamentally good stocks that you buy when undervalued. Short term is obviously safer in saving your capital, but I've experienced and seen the really big gains by stock picking. YT was a good example of that. So, I'm still doing both at the moment, hoping to save capital on the one hand, but also pick the outliers that turn you into a trillionaire...


----------



## nomore4s

PDN stopped out @ $2.94 this am


----------



## Sean K

Any particular reason you chose $2.94 nomore4s? I assume a % loss target? What are you using? 

Looks like good horizontal support at $2.80 ish, which at that time I'm looking at adding to my position. Breaking that clearly and I'll be out.


----------



## nomore4s

Kennas, my stop was actually $2.95 but had a bit of slippage.

It was b/e for the trade that's all, PDN is still on my watchlist but due to it not getting on with it I moved my stop to b/e especially since PDN tends to gap around a bit.

I've been pretty aggressive with my trailing stops in this market especially on long trades, has probably cost me some profit - hence why I can't get a decent run atm - but it has also protected my capital and what little open profit I've had.


----------



## Sean K

Since the markets trending down are you loosening you short stops? That might have been a good plan ecently and something to incorporate into the future. ie, what is the longer term trend? If it's down, tight stops on buys. If a sell, loosen a tad... ?


----------



## nomore4s

Current open positions.

29.01.09 - CTX @ 8.30 x 385 w/stop @ $8.92

29.01.09 - WPL - short @ $34.85 x 200 w/stop @ $33.51

11.02.09 - MND @ $6.05 x 1000 w/stop @ $5.80

12.02.09 - TTS @ $2.73 x 2500 w/stop @ $2.75


----------



## Iron Man

nomore4s I have a copy of your spreadsheet that you posted.One question I have is how do you process your shorts?. 

Cheers


----------



## nomore4s

I just reverse the prices and highlighted in red, not ideal I know but I only use the spreadsheet for this blog, I actually use Stator for my proper trading stats and results.
This portfolio is not my complete trading portfolio.


----------



## Iron Man

how are you finding Stator ? BTW CTX is going gangbusters. I got back in last week


----------



## nomore4s

Stator is very good although I don't use it to anywhere near its full capacity.

CTX is going well atm.


----------



## Iron Man

Well done on MND - The question I have is what made you buy it?. As it was going sideways?.


----------



## nomore4s

I have been watching MND for a while having already brought a half parcel for my long term portfolio. I noticed that any time price went near $6 it showed very good strength so when I had a chance to buy around that price I did.

I also had done some basic fundamental research when I brought for my long term protfolio and had a feeling MND half year profit could be ok.

Now to try and hold on for the 30c d/e


----------



## nomore4s

Short on BLD taken on open @ $3.05 w/stop @ $3.29 x 1350

Short on NUF @ $9.42 w/stop @ $9.96 x 500


----------



## nomore4s

Damn, stopped out of CTX @ $9.70, was going to move the stop up to $9.85 tonight . Wonder what has caused the big sell off?


----------



## nomore4s

WPL trade closed out @ $33.50 on the close.


----------



## Iron Man

I bought CTX again @ 9.77 and sold yesterday @ 10.33. The only reason I could point to is that it got close to prev resistence level after a nice run up and a bad day on the ASX.
I sold because I needed to patch a hole in my account. I have been trading poorly for the last two days.


----------



## Iron Man

I am also short BLD @ 2.98 x 1000,today, this was a limit order I must have place about a week ago?. I am glad you did too so there must be a reason?. I am long AND and Short SEK today @ 2.37. I blew SGX yesterday for B/E as it was not going anyway and missed todays rise.


----------



## nomore4s

I have taken a trade in SSM x 10,000 @ 25c but it will not be included in the NRG trading portfolio as it was taken outside of my trading rules for that portfolio.

SSM has been taken into my higher risk longer term portfolio and am looking for a eventual move back towards 50c and will hold to see how it pans out - especially while it is still paying a d/e.
Obviously this is a high risk play and I could end up doing half my dough and the d/e could get slashed as well.

If it can maintain a 20%+ yield I will be happy.


----------



## Iron Man

SSM - you are a brave man Gangadin. I can't see any reason than bottom picking to buy without some setup. . a better buy if it goes sideways some before breakout or reversal.Good luck you will need it!


----------



## nomore4s

lol Iron Man, as i said a high risk play, based more on fundies than anything else, if the d/e is slashed I will be exiting if it is maintained happy days. Will find out one way or the other soon. It really is a longer term yield play, I'm willing to hold a decent capital loss for a while as long as the d/e is getting paid and I'm only risking a very small % of capital on it.

Are you still short SEK and long AND? Both good trades especially the AND one.


----------



## Iron Man

AND exited this morning with a Trailing stop @ 1.60, Had alot of good profit that I wanted to bag. maybe another opp later. 
Current positions SEK 12.78 short, OST 1.98 short, CUS 1.51 long (this has a 52 week high), SRL .87 short, BLD short 2.98.


----------



## Iron Man

Regarding BLD copped a div payout of -$107, forgot about that. 

I live to learn and apply


----------



## nomore4s

re:BLD - One thing I always look for around this time of year, but normally the sp will drop by about the same price if not more than the d/e.

Trade taken today on SHL @ $12.22 x 500 w/stop @ $11.69


----------



## nomore4s

SHL exited @ $11.95 on the close - Continued weakness, needed to hold above $12.15 to justify holding


----------



## Iron Man

What your take on OZL looking to find a entry point? long and short. Options? or CFD?


----------



## nomore4s

TBH I haven't looked at OZL for sometime


----------



## Iron Man

lol


----------



## nomore4s

BLD closed today @ $2.94 but with the d/e it is really $3.015


----------



## Iron Man

Yesterday sold out all positions to take all profits off the table.
The reason was the chances of Dow bounce very high and profits from shorts. Plus I can re-enter as last week of Cityindex no commissions. However this was not trading the system as my account is small and needs pumping up.

New holdings - FLT short, - CWN long - OZL short - HHG long-  ALL -long

regret selling CUS but thats life, could re-enter later






New holdings -


----------



## nomore4s

NUF stopped out @ $9.97


----------



## Iron Man

current positions -  Have a mixed bag of stocks. longs - CSL,Glouster coal ,cellectis,CWN,HGG, ALL, Shorts - Macather coal,TLS, BSL,OST,AIO,FLT,OZL
Bought also TOL for report day @ 4.81 sold 5.18 for a nice day trade. Will have orders for breakout for tommorrow.
OZL is the one that might hit me hard but I have also a buy order if it goes the other way.


----------



## nomore4s

TTS stopped out at $2.731 ave

CSL taken @ $38.23 x 200


----------



## Iron Man

OZL -stopped out .58 and long .65, GCL takeover target jumped nicely. This is the first time for me to be in takeover.


----------



## Iron Man

Sold GCL @ 4.93 with a tidy profit. Sold CWN @ 5.05 for a small profit again announcement day. Short SPT @ 1.62.


----------



## Iron Man

CSL stopped out @ 36.52. late Friday.


----------



## nomore4s

I was also stopped out of CSL on Friday at $36.60

Ironman why not start your own blog?


----------



## nomore4s

STO taken @ $15.04 x 275


----------



## nomore4s

RIO taken @ $44.35 x 105 w/stop @ $41.67


----------



## nomore4s

Todays trades

COH x 150 @ $52.60

ESG x 6500 @ $0.59


----------



## nomore4s

1/2 of MND trade taken off the table today @ $6.87 (x500)
so with the 30c d/e I've locked in about a 2.5r winner for the trade and will now let the open parcel ride for awhile.


----------



## Iron Man

"Ironman why not start your own blog?", because I like yours better  lol. This way I see whats up. Looking at your latest trades mining is back on the boil. I have 14 open positions most short. I am position trading due to other commitments for a while. Also Dow has much more to fall IMHO and I am trying to stay in the trades until this happens.


----------



## nomore4s

fair enough lol, I actually don't have 1 short trade atm. I've been looking for some short trades to hedge my portfolio a bit but I can't find any set ups I like.
I'm actually looking for a decent bounce over the next month or so but I'm probably just living in hope.


----------



## Iron Man

TLS, FLT , ALS are my best shorts at the moment. I am sitting tight as I have too many positions open and the free commission is gone. There is a high probability that Dow will hit 5,500 to 5,000 before reversal. However predication and trading are two different things.


----------



## nomore4s

Current Open Trades

MND - 11.02.09 @ $6.05 x 500 - 1/2 parcel - Other half sold @ $6.87 - Also a 30c d/e for full parcel of 1,000 to be paid on 13.03.09

STO - 02.03.09 @ $15.04 x 275 w/stop @ $13.94 - Stop moved to $14.29

RIO - 03.03.09  @ $44.35 x 105 w/stop @ $41.67

COH - 04.03.09 @ $52.60 x 150 w/stop @ $51.22

ESG - 04.03.09 @ $0.59 x 6,500 w/stop @ $0.625

Also a copy of current results as of 08.03.09


----------



## nomore4s

As an addition I also still have a parcel of 10,000 SSM shares at $0.25 but won't be included in these results as per post when the parcel was brought. I have also brought another parcel of 10,000 @ $0.245 for my income portfolio - this parcel will be included in the income portfolio results.


----------



## nomore4s

Pyramid entry triggered for RIO trade @ $47.85 x 45 w/stop @ $43.92

Giving average price of $45.40 x 150

Wasn't expecting it to be triggered today, will see how it plays out from here.


----------



## nomore4s

ESG is in a trading halt pending an annoucement.

Hope it's good news.


----------



## nomore4s

ESG in a trading halt again, this time till Thursday and its for a capital raising.

Damn I knew I should have sold it yesterday, I just hope it's not at too much of a discount as the other stocks that have had capital raisings their sp ends up close to the capital raising price. Ah well, you win some, you lose a lot.


----------



## nomore4s

CBA x 300 @ $26.90 taken w/stop @ $26.39 - Target of $32.00

1/2 risk used for this parcel as it is a bit of a lower % play but if it comes off high reward.


----------



## Iron Man

nice to see that you are bullish.

CBA is offering current share holders $26 shares cut of tommorrow. I could get 384. Still not sure if its a good deal.
I prefer to by CFD on a move than a issue? any comments?

Got stopped out of TLS yesterday as my stop was tight to take profits. No new positions.


----------



## nomore4s

COH stopped out at $51.00

NAB trade taken on open @ $16.56 w/stop @ $15.84 x 350


----------



## nomore4s

NCM x 130 @ $31.25 w/stop @ $28.88

MPO x 3000 @ $0.99 w/stop TBA.

MAE x 5000 @ $0.425 w/stop TBA

Not happy today have made a few stupid mistakes.

ESG exited @ $0.635 - had a sell order @ $0.68 but forgot to cancel my stop loss @ $0.625 and was closed out at $0.625 - Damn it - Price is now back at $0.67 and some did trade at $0.68, cost myself 5c, idiot.


----------



## nomore4s

Current Open Trades

MND - 11.02.09 @ $6.05 x 500 - 1/2 parcel - Other half sold @ $6.87 - Also a 30c d/e for full parcel of 1,000 to be paid on 13.03.09 - Stop TBA

STO - 02.03.09 @ $15.04 x 275 w/stop @ $13.94 - Stop moved to $14.32

RIO 1 - 03.03.09 @ $44.35 x 105 w/stop @ $41.67 - Stop moved to $47.05

RIO 2 - 11.03.09 @ $47.85 x 45 w/stop @ $43.92 - Stop moved to $47.05
RIO average now @ $45.40 x 150 w/stop @ $47.05

CBA - 10.03.09 @ $26.90 x 300 w/stop @ $26.39 - Stop moved to $27.05

NAB - 11.03.09 @ $16.56 x 350 w/stop @ $15.84

NCM - 12.03.09 @ $31.25 x 130 w/stop @ $28.88

MPO - 12.03.09 @ $0.99 x 3,000 w/stop TBA

MAE - 12.03.09 @ $0.425 x 5,000 w/stop TBA

Please note no stops atm on MPO & MAE because they are longer term positions and will need to break major support to trigger an exit - probably should not be in this portfolio but.....

No stop on MND as it is a half parcel with profits already banked and will also need to break major support to trigger an exit.

Also still holding my SSM shares - 10,000 @ $0.25 goes ex d/e 20.03.09 (3.5c per share).


----------



## nomore4s

Great day for my trading portfolio today.

This game can be frustrating at times but when things click it can be very rewarding. My portfolio has slowly turned to completely long as I couldn't find any good short set ups and the shorts I had all failed and I was and still am getting some strong buy signals.

I think we will get a good rally from here and I'll try not to get shaken out of my positions too early.
The trick now is to manage my open positions and try to get some good exits, will be looking to partial exit a few of the holdings - RIO, CBA NAB, and of course look for more trades both long & short.


----------



## nomore4s

MAE exited @ 37.5c after announcement.


----------



## nomore4s

STO stopped out at $15.19, dammit

This pattern is still good imo, I probably should have given it more room but didn't want to let this trade turn into a loss, will look for a re-entry if it holds.


----------



## Iron Man

what made you buy CBA at 26.90 was it a Fib 50-60% retrace? or the building reversed HHS.? In any case it was a great trade. I caught the tail end @ 30.33 and sold @ price target 31.16. This was a great trade for my account as I got a tight stop for position sizing. Seems live is comming back into the market and closed alot of shorts to take profits of the table.  6 long 1 short.


----------



## nomore4s

Neither really, was looking for a higher swing low pattern after the gap in early Feb had been filled to confirm the strength in the stock.

Like I said when I posted the entry, this set up can be a bit risky as you can get stopped out on the same day or the next day but when it comes off you can end up with a 5+ R/R winner.


----------



## nomore4s

CSL @ $33.65 x 200 w/stop @ $32.52

Got a pretty bad fill on this one after the order was triggered have to see how it plays out now


----------



## nomore4s

RIO stopped out @ $49.25


----------



## nomore4s

1/2 of CBA position exited today

150 @ $32.72

Stop on remaining parcel @ $28.02 - will be allowed plenty of room to run now.


----------



## nomore4s

Stopped out of CSL with a **** load of slippage @ $31.98


----------



## nomore4s

TLS @ $3.02 x 2,750 w/stop @ $2.92

Risky trade but with the huge volumes lately worth a punt.


----------



## nomore4s

NAB exited @ $19.09


----------



## nomore4s

WPL @ $38.03 x 125 taken today


----------



## nomore4s

Todays trades

NCM exited on open @ $33.15

NHC @ $4.10 w/stop @ $3.76 x 1000

WES @ $18.87 w/stop @ $18.02 x 400


----------



## nomore4s

Very short lived trade.

NHC exited @ $3.85


----------



## nomore4s

WOR short @ $18.45 x 400 w/stop at $19.15

First short for a while.


----------



## nomore4s

MEL @ $0.455 w/stop @ $0.375 x 400

I had an order in at 41c on open but of course it wasn't filled, why didn't I put it in at 42c


----------



## nomore4s

Trades taken today

WHC @ $1.70 x 1750 w/stop @ $1.50
FWD @ $4.85 x 1000 w/ stop TBC
PDN @ $3.60 x 850 w/stop @ $3.23

WOR trade looks like it is reversing and going to stop me out today as I moved the stop to $18.61 after yesterdays move. Spewing a bit as I still think it is a good short and probably won't breach the original stop - may move stop back to original position and take on the full risk again.

Edit: Due to my broker stuffing up I've ended up with an additional 200 FWD @ $4.90 giving me:
1,200 @ $4.858 ave


----------



## nomore4s

Damn orders just keep triggering.

BRM @ $1.18 x 1750 w/stop @ $0.99

I have had to put a hold on some other pending orders as I now have too many full risk trades open.


----------



## Sean K

You signed up to Radge?


----------



## nomore4s

Yep

Also forgot a trade from 24/03/09.

SRL @ $1.35 x 2,500 w/stop TBC


----------



## Sean K

I'm way way long on SRL at the moment. eeeeek! Bought more today. Have a small Central American army invested in it. The arb just seems rediculous. Seems like a NO brainer! So, will fall over now. eeeek!


----------



## nomore4s

lol, I hope not, will probably buy more if the $1.25-$1.30 area holds.

One of the orders I put on hold today was LNC , had a buy to be triggered on a break of $1.96, I hate this game sometimes but atm I just can't take all the signals I'm getting.


----------



## nomore4s

Current Open Trades

MND x 500 @ $6.05
SSM x 10,000 @ $0.25
CBA x 150 @ $26.90
MPO x 3,000 @ $0.99
TLS x 2,750 @ $3.02
WPL x 125 @ $38.03
SRL x 2,500 @ $1.35
WES x 325 @ $18.87
MEL x 5,000 @ $0.455
WOR (short) x 400 @ $18.45
BRM x 1,750 @ $1.18
FWD x 1,200 @ $4.858
PDN x 850 @ $3.60
WHC x 1,750 @ $1.70


----------



## nomore4s

Added to my TLS trade today

TLS x 2250 @ $3.21
Now have 5000 @ ave $3.106


----------



## nomore4s

MCG x 2000 @ $1.53 w/stop @ $1.35


----------



## nomore4s

Exited MPO @ $1.17

Todays bar looks extremely bearish - upthrust to new high (of this rally) and weak close with high volume.

Will probably fly on Monday now.


----------



## Iron Man

Im back


----------



## nomore4s

WES trade exited at $18.30

WPL trade may be exited today as well, but the stop has been moved to b/e ($38.49) and I might just let the market take me out of this trade.


----------



## nomore4s

WHC exited @ $1.615

WPL exited @ $39.15 - Still like this one but looks like it might fill the gap now. Will look to re-enter at some stage.

Just managing my risk atm, market looks like it is starting to roll over.


----------



## Iron Man

Good Observation nomore4, market here and US hit strong resistance points. Taking some profits of the board. I missed the great rally and the stocks that I had open did very little.
Traded CBA intra afew times and NAB on Friday. Today traded RIO buy @ 57.63 sold 58.28- took 64 points. Peferct entry and exit 8/10. It then rolled over and kept falling. I am still learning about sell and go short at the same time so I only watch the fall. The drop was 130 points. I searched for news but couldnt find any. I assume something to do with the chinese?.


----------



## nomore4s

Short RIO @ $56.29 x 100 w/stop @ $59.43

If there is no follow through today defensive action may be taken.


----------



## nomore4s

Damn, WES is in the green, lol


----------



## nomore4s

PDN stopped out @ $3.36


----------



## Iron Man

OST short 2.34 yesterday.

Sold at 2.15 before crazy rise. 

market is strong but not going anywhere intraday.

Its always the day before the rise is the best to get in lol.

got some nice mining stocks on good patterns.

PAN @ 1.17


----------



## nomore4s

Got lucky with MCG today. Cash offer of $2.50 per share made.

Have closed the trade @ $2.28. Not a bad 3 day trade.


----------



## nomore4s

Got another 2500 SRL today @ $1.27 - might live to regret this one.

Now have 5000 @ ave price of $1.31


----------



## Sean K

Lets hope that support holds.

Fundamentally, this is an absolute no brainer imho, so all I will be doing is topping up. Holding just a couple more than you at the moment. 

Nice work on MCG. Bastard!


----------



## nomore4s

WOR stopped out at $18.30

WPL re-entered @ $38.75 x 150 w/stop @ $36.99. Lower percentage play based on gap fill but has given me a low risk entry.


----------



## nomore4s

What's the go with TLS today, up and down like a yoyo. Was nearly stopped out before prices shot back up to over $3.20 now back down at about $3.13

EDIT: Dammit, second parcel of TLS stopped out @ $3.09, have to decide on what to do with the 1st parcel now.


----------



## nomore4s

Back in WES on open @ $19.29 x 300 w/stop @ $18.24

Bloody moron - should never of exited the first parcel. Trying to second guess the market - lesson learnt - trust my damn stops.

Add WHC to that list


----------



## nomore4s

RIO short stopped out @ $57.58


----------



## Iron Man

OST short 2.34 yesterday.

Sold at 2.15 before crazy rise.

market is strong but not going anywhere intraday.

Its always the day before the rise is the best to get in lol.

got some nice mining stocks on good patterns.

PAN @ 1.17


----------



## nomore4s

Exited TLS today @ $3.04.

Pretty disappointed with myself over this trade, let a good trade turn into a **** trade. Got caught up in the market mood when the trade was for a bounce but I started trading it like a trending stock.

Made some pretty basic errors in the last week trying to pre-empt the market instead of just letting the trades play out as per the plan. And getting it wrong everytime.


----------



## Sean K

I thought TLS had more in it, and it still might, but I'm with you. Let's face it, TLS is a turkey!


----------



## nomore4s

I agree that TLS might have more in it which is why I held on to it for too long.


----------



## nomore4s

SRL got smashed on the close today


----------



## Iron Man

Also had a poor day - RIO went nowhere till the last 10 mins. CBA same. made small change today and I mean small.

Everyone thinks the worst is over?


----------



## Sean K

Ref: SRL, didn't see the close, how many points did it lose? I was very optomistic during the day, and almost bought some more.  LOL.


----------



## nomore4s

Probably overstated it abit , only lost about 3c on the close but for a stock trading over $1.40 it was a very very poor close.
It looked like it was going to take off early in the day, looks like we'll get some more consolidation now.


----------



## nomore4s

Todays trades

PSA @ 30.5c x 10,000

TSE @ $2.19 x 1,400


----------



## nomore4s

Another trade triggered today.

OSH @ $5.35 x 1,150


----------



## Iron Man

TLS long 3.18  big jump today 3.35 at open ? I think because no loss on broadband network.


----------



## nomore4s

Spewing about TLS would have done alright if I was still holding. But that's trading.


----------



## Iron Man

TLS volume is huge 193m. I assume all the funds are jumping in. Targets 3.46 - 3.58.


----------



## Iron Man

Long SSM @.495


----------



## nomore4s

PSA stopped out at 27c


----------



## nomore4s

BRM stopped out at $1.105


----------



## Iron Man

market has encountered that resistance level and US reporting. Apart from TLS rest of postitions are not producing. 

still a underlining strength in the market though financials copped it today. Money management is the only thing that will work in the end!.


----------



## nomore4s

FWD closed @ $5.82.

While I think this has further to run there is just too many gaps in the depth and could cause some serious slippage so I'm locking some profit in


----------



## Iron Man

MAH - long .55 auto entry on reinstatement. Jumped to .67 before I could say the WTF it started selling down and the lovely profit disappeared. I lost composure as I am tired today and sold the bloody thing. Hear the emotion?. Should have left it  alone with its stop. However I am away for 2 days with no trading and leaving open positions with stops. If they all get hit so does my equity. Probability is that US rebounds up and down a bit testing support. Not holding any financials and would have preferred to be flat.

The life of trader ???????.


----------



## Sean K

> BRM stopped out at $1.105



****, what happened there intraday? I'm still holding long, added some at $1.14 on the way up. While it's holding above the break up point I'm happy. The only good thing I can see that it was bought up after the fall. Bizaar. Someone wanted out by the look.


----------



## nomore4s

I think there were a few stops triggered causing a cascading effect.


----------



## Iron Man

Well Im open on 12 positions and after missing one days trading action Im Still alive!!!. TLS fell back and the others are floating about. wait for the big bang on Tuesday.


----------



## nomore4s

Current open trades.


----------



## nomore4s

2 new positions today

NAB x 350 @ $22.40 w/stop @ $21.50

BEC x 9,000 @ $0.215 w/stop TBA - didn't get a full fill on this one will see how the day plays out and may move the rest of the order up to get filled or may just cancel the rest.

Edit: Rest of order filled @ 21.5c

BEC x 10,000 @ 21.5c


----------



## nomore4s

BEC exited at $0.17


----------



## nomore4s

Taken a punt on TAM today. This is a very speculative play but it has provided a very low risk entry and very high reward as the target is >$0.055. The risk is I get stopped out early or it trades sideways for months.
If it does move up I will look to add to the position above 4c resistance.

TAM x 75,000 @ $0.034 w/stop @ $0.031


----------



## nomore4s

OSH stopped out today @ $5.114

GNC @ $6.895 x 500 w/stop @ $6.25


----------



## beamstas

Going well

Brad


----------



## nomore4s

NAB stopped out @ $21.97


----------



## nomore4s

CBA stopped out @ $35.70

WPL stopped out @ $37.00


----------



## nomore4s

MIN triggered today.

MIN @ $2.87 x 1150 w/stop @ $2.53


----------



## nomore4s

TOE @ $0.17 x 12,500

HFA @ $0.165 x 12,500


----------



## nomore4s

OGC @ ave of $0.749 x 3,500 w/stop @ $0.67


----------



## nomore4s

MEL stopped out @ $0.465


----------



## nomore4s

HFA closed @ $0.15


----------



## nomore4s

Current open positions.


----------



## Iron Man

CGF @ 1.74
COF @ 1.73
KAR @ 3.70

my account has been boring and sloppy. Didn't keep the trading level up. Had drawn downs and have 11 open positions.
I want to get back to 6 max but most of the shares won't move one way or the other. The interest and commission eating the account. 

Any ideas nomore4s?


----------



## Iron Man

With COF I performed my first hit price target sell half and trail the rest execution. Trailing stop has a ATR*2.5. not sure if that too close or too far away?


----------



## nomore4s

MQG x 150 @ $32.39 w/stop @ $29.90
SLX x 650 @ $4.50 w/stop @ $3.99


----------



## nomore4s

> my account has been boring and sloppy. Didn't keep the trading level up. Had drawn downs and have 11 open positions.
> I want to get back to 6 max but most of the shares won't move one way or the other. The interest and commission eating the account.
> 
> Any ideas nomore4s?




I assume you are using CFDs and your account size isn't that big? 11 positions is way too many, if the market moves against you your account will be wiped out.

You need to cut the positions that aren't moving. With CFDs if the stock isn't moving the holding costs are too high and you are virtually holding a losing position. You can always re-enter when the stock does move.

You probably need to sit down and think about some of your trading. With a small trading account you are behind the 8-ball to start with, you need to make the most of your money but manage your risks. I would suggest cutting back your open positions to 3-4 and not opening anymore till the trades are finished.


----------



## nomore4s

STO x 375 @ $16.73 w/stop @ $15.81


----------



## nomore4s

TOE stopped out @ $0.175


----------



## nomore4s

Have closed out the folowing trades

MQG @ $31.50
STO @ $16.35

As they appear to be false break outs


----------



## nomore4s

TSE closed @ $2.12


----------



## wanlad1

Did you set targets for any? as only see stop losses


----------



## nomore4s

TAM stopped out @ $0.031

Only have 1 open trade with stop at less then B/E now - OGC stop @ 67c.

Every other trade has stop @ b/e or better.


----------



## Iron Man

Hi nomore4s

I have started my blog. Please check it out.

Cheers 

IRon Man


----------



## nomore4s

Current open positions

Things looking pretty good atm. Most positions now have reduced risk or stops are at breakeven or better.


----------



## nomore4s

Damn SLX stopped out @ $6.06


----------



## nomore4s

GNC stopped out @ just over $6.96 ave


----------



## nomore4s

OGC stopped out @ $0.835


----------



## nomore4s

MCW stopped out @ $0.32


----------



## nomore4s

MND stopped out @ ave $10.067

NAB stopped out @ $21.50


----------



## Iron Man

I am in the same boat with stocks being stopped out.

I was trying to take profits while still giving some room to move. In hind sight I should have enacted the "its to good to be true" rule and closed all positions. Yet that doesn't make trading logic of letting winners run.

Market on weekly still in up trend range, so I guess to say its case of weathering the storm.


----------



## nomore4s

MCC stopped out @ $4.90

Ironman - while its hurting me a little giving back some open profit - I'm just sticking to my plan. I've also been extremely busy this week and haven't been able to look for new positions or watch the markets as much as I would have liked.


----------



## nomore4s

MRM stopped out @ $1.52

GMI closed @ $0.915


----------



## nomore4s

MIN closed @ $3.575 ave


----------



## nomore4s

MGX stopped out @ $0.755


----------



## nomore4s

STO @ $14.54 x 400 w/stop @ $13.47. Bit of slippage on entry so I will look to move the stop up asap.


----------



## nomore4s

Todays trades

NCM @ $30.15 x 275 w/stop @ $29.23

SUN @ $6.54 x 750 w/stop @ $6.17

TAH @ $7.60 x 750 w/stop @ $7.08


----------



## investorpaul

Nomores what is the basis for the NCM trade if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## nomore4s

BBI @ $0.09 x 35,000 w/stop @ $0.079 - Bit of a gamble on this one but good R/R as I'm looking for a target around 15-16c


----------



## nomore4s

Investorpaul - NCM is based on a chart pattern. Alot of support around the $28.00 area. Obviously I would prefer to be buying around that area but the buy was signaled today.

I've got a very tight stop and with NCM's ability to gap around I have used a reduced risk amount  but still have a good size position so now I just see how it plays out.


----------



## Sean K

NCM, potential higher low, approaching down trend resistance line. 

On the chart I'd take a bite through $30.50 but $31.00 looks a challenge. 

Gold starting to look a little more bullish to me.


----------



## nomore4s

Kennas I think $32 will be the area it needs to get through to confirm my bullish stance with this stock


----------



## nomore4s

> BBI @ $0.09 x 35,000 w/stop @ $0.079 - Bit of a gamble on this one but good R/R as I'm looking for a target around 15-16c




Well it looks like my gamble with this one looks like being a fizzer, expecting to be stopped out tomorrow. Was looking for some support at these levels but doesn't look good atm.

The TAH trade also looks like a fizzer - needed to close above $7.50


----------



## Iron Man

Hi nomore4s

I also got into TAH today@ 7.56 based on my own indicator for a reversal up. Yesterday has when the signal was given.

Check out BMN its a triangle that's getting bigger


----------



## nomore4s

AWE taken on open @ $2.85 x 1500 w/stop @ $2.60


----------



## nomore4s

BBI stopped out @ $0.078


----------



## nomore4s

ABC stopped out @ $2.10

NHC @ $4.45 x 1,000 w/stop @ $4.11
MAP @ $2.01 x 1,500 w/stop @ $1.78


----------



## nomore4s

AGS is in a trading halt till Monday for a capital raising

Depending on what price the raising is at I could see this trade go from a $500 profit to a loss.

I have moved the stop up to $0.80 but may move it too 85c depending on the cap rainsing price and I can only hope I don't get too much slippage on exit.


----------



## Sean K

Might depend on sentiment on the day to how she goes.

Capital raising is for?

I haven't looked at the funnies for a while, but I assume it will be to fund their share of BFM mining. They were free carried to mine last I looked and they're coming up to actually mining....


----------



## nomore4s

lol, I actually have no idea what the capital raising is for, I just read capital raising and cracked the sh!ts. I actually know nothing about the fundies of this stock

Purely trading this one off the chart.


----------



## nomore4s

SUN stopped out @ $6.16


----------



## nomore4s

TAH stopped out @ $7.08


----------



## nomore4s

AGS stopped out @ 75c

ENV @ 48c x 5,000 w/stop @ 41.5c


----------



## Sean K

> AGS stopped out @ 75c




TA doesn't count for CRAP capital raisings!!

And then, she'll probably find that as a floor and bounce, all things being equal.

I would pick it is a knife catch today, an oversell. A potential buy opportunity. 

But then, my trading is TOTALLY discretionary. 

My potential downfall.... lol


----------



## nomore4s

lol, yeah what a b!tch. It was actually a decent trade till then.

I have noticed stocks like AGS that are trending up drop due to the capital raising but then bounce back pretty quickly, so it might not be a bad knife grab, provided you get the right end of the knife


----------



## Sean K

This was a nice little black swan. Although, I would have been watching the cash in the bank and likely future outlays to determine risk of a swan cloured black landing. There are heaps of those out there at the moment that would effect my decision to buy on technicals. Just other considerations I suppose. They _should_ be written into the price action!!!


----------



## nomore4s

Punt on CBA @ $34.84 x 250 w/stop @ $33.95

Wish me luck


----------



## Sean K

Good luck! Maybe none needed, US off to a flyer..


----------



## nomore4s

> Good luck! Maybe none needed, US off to a flyer..




Thanks, with the Dow nearly 200 points up for the day I should be able to at least get it to B/E now.

The entry was actually based around my entry for the new ST system I'm using, and sure enough it I got an entry signal in my scans last night - WBC & WES also came up.

I won't be taking the WBC one though.


----------



## nomore4s

Spoke too soon - CBA down.

Trades today

AOE @ $4.00 x 1,000 w/stop @ $3.71
COE @ $0.43 x 10,000 w/stop @ $0.395


----------



## nomore4s

> AGS stopped out @ 75c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TA doesn't count for CRAP capital raisings!!
> 
> And then, she'll probably find that as a floor and bounce, all things being equal.
> 
> I would pick it is a knife catch today, an oversell. A potential buy opportunity.
> 
> But then, my trading is TOTALLY discretionary.
> 
> My potential downfall.... lol
Click to expand...



AGS back up to 83c today, god dammit


----------



## nomore4s

ERA stopped out at $25.205 ave


----------



## nomore4s

OST x 1,250 @ $2.60 w/stop @ $2.37


----------



## nomore4s

CBA stopped out @ $33.95 which of course looks like being the low of the day, man I'm getting smashed today.


----------



## nomore4s

IPL @ $2.61 x 1000 w/stop @ $2.25


----------



## Sean K

IPL looks to be breaking that resistance at $2.50. I was keen to buy it as a knife catch earlier but hesitated. Gutless..Once the economy turns, this will be a great long term chip of blue.


----------



## nomore4s

WPL @ $43.60 x 200 w/stop @ $42.10


----------



## nomore4s

2 trades more trades for today, I didn't realised they were filled till I got home and checked my confirmations

NCM @ $32.60 x 125 w/stop @ $31.20 (pryamid trade)

NAB @ $22.11 x 300 w/stop @ $21.17


----------



## nomore4s

Results & Open trades for NRG portfolio as of 29/05/09.

Please note all prices on the open positions sheet are average prices including entry fees.


----------



## nomore4s

2 trades today.

AQP @ $6.20 x 500 w/stop @ $5.42
CEY @ $2.32 x 1500 w/stop @ $2.03

I might have to trim some fat today depending on how it all plays out - holding too many positions atm.


----------



## nomore4s

COE exited @ $0.425


----------



## nomore4s

COK @ $0.4798694 Ave x 8500 w/stop @ $0.435


----------



## Iron Man

COK - please keep it clean!


----------



## nomore4s

FML @ $0.03 x 75,000 w/stop @ $0.025

Bit of a gamble this one, but it is trying to breakout and should run if it can clear 3c and I've got a nice tight stop so lets see what happens


----------



## nomore4s

Closed out AWE @ $2.86.

Also looking to maybe close out STO today. 

Closing out these stocks as they are underperforming the rest of my portfolio and I need to reduce my current risk levels on my open trades and I also have plenty of exposure to that sector, will look to re-enter if they decide to actually get on with it.


----------



## Sean K

FML looks outstanding.


----------



## nomore4s

Yeah its holding up okay today.


----------



## nomore4s

AQP closed out @ $5.96252 (ave)


----------



## nomore4s

NCM stopped out @ $32.711625 ave.

I hate it when that happens, stopped out on a spike down which reverses straight away. Trading sux sometimes.


----------



## nomore4s

Current open positions


----------



## Sean K

Are you trading these as in 'trading', with % risk, RR, targets, stops etc. Or more discretionary?


----------



## nomore4s

It is discretionary trading but I do use a max risk value with stops in place. I don't really use targets but have a target area to help determine my approx R/R before taking the trade.

But I do on occasion take trades based more on other analysis and goals if the opportunity arises - like the SSM trade - so I suppose it is more discretionary in that manner


----------



## nomore4s

MEO @ 16c x 20,000 w/stop TBC - Needs to close above 15c today otherwise defensive action maybe required

MMX @ $1.85 x 1,500 w/stop @ $1.55


----------



## nomore4s

AWC @ $1.54 x 1,750 w/stop @ $1.34


----------



## nomore4s

LYC @ $0.54 x 5,000 w/stop @ $0.45 - Needs to close above 53c


----------



## nomore4s

OST stopped out @ ave $2.605872


----------



## nomore4s

SGX stopped out @ ave $6.0163866


----------



## nomore4s

MMX closed out @ $1.725


----------



## nomore4s

PBG @ 86c x 3500 w/stop @ 75c


----------



## nomore4s

EWC @ 68c x 5000 w/stop @ 63c

Wonder what caused the spike in SRL?


----------



## nomore4s

PBG @ $0.895 x 2,500 w/stop @ $0.79

Missed this one.


----------



## nomore4s

SUN @ $6.65 x 700 w/stop @ $6.15


----------



## nomore4s

UGL @ $10.42 x 350 w/stop @ $9.49


----------



## nomore4s

Missed this one as well

NHC @ $4.70 x 750 w/stop @ $4.51


----------



## nomore4s

Current open trades.


----------



## nomore4s

COK stopped out @ $0.46

EWC closed out @ $0.645


----------



## nomore4s

Not a good day for me today, fair bit of slippage. Was going to close out a few positions yesterday but I decided against it - oh well that is trading.

Closed trades today -
AWC @ ave $1.51574
STO @ ave $14.70
WPL @ $41.78
NHC 750 @ $4.4580266
NHC 1000 @ $4.45
PBG 6000 @ $0.795


----------



## nomore4s

CEY stopped out @ $2.76


----------



## Sean K

Best to play by your rules in the trading game. And stick to them!

Me, I am totally discretionary which means bigger gains and bigger losses....

eeeeeek!


----------



## nomore4s

Yeah if the market had rallied I would have made a killing, but now my losses have been well contained with very minimal damage to my account.

On to the next trades now.


----------



## Iron Man

Bit of a dumper of a day. My trading has tight stops and so far keeping equity safe.


----------



## nomore4s

2 trades stopped out so far today

MAP @ $2.20
IPL @ $2.53


----------



## investorpaul

I got stopped out of my BBG at 8.40 yesterday and I also had a short running on WBC (from a while back) my stop was 20.10 and it got to 20.09 (on IG markets) I thought I would be stopped out by the end of the day but it started to reverse and has continued to drop today. That 1 cent has saved me quiet a few dollars so far


----------



## nomore4s

Few more stopped out

UGL @ $9.94
NAB @ $21.60


----------



## nomore4s

2 more stopped out today

LYC @ 47c
ENV @ 47c


----------



## nomore4s

SUN stopped out @ $6.15

Trade taken

WPL short @ $40.20 x 185 w/stop @ $42.05


----------



## Sean K

I'm out of SUN and IPL today.

Breakdown across the board looks ominous. If the XAO breaks 3700, I'm completely bailing.


----------



## Sean K

And while on the issue of selling this am, I was once again fu*ked over by Etrade with my orders not been accepted because it was on a margin account, even though I was simply trying to sell stock I already owned. I've issued a very serious Please Explain and will be moving to another broker (although a pain in the fu*ckin @rse) if the problem is not fixed, because this is beyond unacceptable.


----------



## nomore4s

Kennas you might have to give Etrade the flick if they can't sort those problems out, no point having a broker who you can't actually buy or sell anything through.

Dom @ $4.60 x 1000 w/stop TBA.


----------



## Sean K

It's OK when trading with the cash account, they just haven't got margin lending and IRESS talking. I'm not sure if it will be any different trading through anyone else with a margin account through IRESS. I sent them a WTF! email and have had no response.


----------



## nomore4s

You should really have a look at Mac prime.
* Platform sh!ts on Etrade or Commsec imo
* Margin available if required
* Pays interest on uninvested amounts without having to switch between accounts
* Allows short selling
* Has stops & GSL (very expensive though)


----------



## Sean K

That sounds good, will check it out, cheers.

I like the interest on univested amounts bit. I had about 100k sitting in cash in the margin account earning zero for some time. WTF!! Actually, there's still 50k in there now. WTFF!


----------



## nomore4s

lol, I'm not sure of the current rate but I know it was around the same rate as my high interest account with Comm Bank.


----------



## nomore4s

Trades today.

IPL @ $2.50 x 1750 w/stop @ $2.30
KAR @ $7.45 x 500 w/stop @ $6.83

*Edit*
Also wanted to enter PDN today but it gapped too much this morning, might get another chance at it later.


----------



## nomore4s

Stop & reverse on WPL short.
Exit 185 @ $41.989974 ave

Now long x 200 @ $41.989974 ave


----------



## nomore4s

Todays trades

BMN @ $1.095 x 2300 w/stop @ $0.92
FRS @ $0.50 x 5000 w/stop @ $0.44
JHX @ $4.2688235 ave x 850 w/stop @ $3.85
PNA @ $0.39 x 6000 w/stop @ $0.335


----------



## nomore4s

Another trade today

APN @ $1.46 x 2000 w/stop @ $1.32


----------



## nomore4s

OSH @ $5.46 x 1000 w/stop @ $5.16


----------



## nomore4s

Current results & Open trades as of 30/06/09.

As you can see I'm currently suffering some drawdown. There are a few reasons for this.

1. I've been extremely busy lately and have been finding it hard to devote as much time as I would like to trading and have been a bit lazy managing my open positions as well as I would have liked.

2. I'd taken on slightly more risk (via open positions) then I'd normally would hoping to take advantage of the current market conditions - but due to 1. I probably suffered more than I should have.

3. The general market has stalled somewhat but my drawdown is more because of reasons 1 & 2.

In saying all that my drawdown is not too bad and it was a risk I was willing to take because if it had come off I would have done very well out of it.  I also still have some very good trades open and a few that look promising so we will see how the next quarter goes.


----------



## nomore4s

IPL stopped out @ $2.30

Trades taken
BBP @ $0.088 x 35,000 w/stop @ $0.076

INP @ $0.235 but only 1951 filled 8049 outstanding.

Edit: Have now had 5951 filled and 4049 outstanding


----------



## nomore4s

Trades stopped out today.

KAR @ $8.51
BMN @ $1.07
JHX @ $3.9626941 ave
WPL @ $40.70

Trades taken
INP rest of order filled @ $0.23 x 4049
MEL @ $0.495 x 6000


----------



## nomore4s

OSH stopped out @ $5.29


----------



## nomore4s

Dom stopped out @ ave $4.3842

BBP closed @ $0.083


----------



## nomore4s

APN stopped out @ $1.335


----------



## nomore4s

Current open positions as of 10/07/09.

I haven't been doing much trading lately due a number of reasons
- Getting an account with IB open for cheaper brokerage but am still keeping my MAC Prime account for longer term trades and to use the margin.
- Going overseas at the end of this month and then am back for about 3 weeks before going interstate and I will have limited internet access on both trips so I don't want to have too many open positions.
- Have been doing some testing to improve my methods.


----------



## nomore4s

FML stopped out @ $0.024.

Have closed the following trades.

SRL x 2,500 @ $1.87
INP @ $0.215
MEO @ $0.225

Edit: Also closed MEL @ $0.46


----------



## nomore4s

FMG @ 3.60 x 1000 w/stop @ $3.24 - First purchase through IB so only $6.00 brokerage


----------



## nomore4s

CBA @ $38.05 x 200 w/stop @ $36.20

WES @ $22.75 x 300 w/stop @ $21.50


----------



## nomore4s

FMG stopped out @ $4.15 - 31.07.09

WES stopped out @ $24.95 - 04.08.09


----------

